# Request zu richtiger App leiten



## Generic1 (25. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ganz normale Web Applikation (Tomcat, Spring/Spring MVC) und mache jetzt eine 2 Web- App für Mobile Phones mit jQuery Mobile. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich den Request richtig dedektieren kann (von Desktop Browser oder Mobile Phone) und dann zur richtigen Anwendung weiterleiten kann.
Ich weiß dass es WURFL gibt, mit dem man dedektieren kann, um welches Gerät es sich handelt.
Was mir aber nicht klar ist, wo ich das Dedektieren implementieren soll, um dann auf die richtige Web App weiterleiten zu können.

Wie würdet ihr das lösen?

lg
Generic1


----------



## Templarthelast (26. Okt 2012)

Falls es nicht situationsabhängig ist, könntest du es einfach mit 
	
	
	
	





```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="0; URL=/test/"/>
```
 machen.

Sonst mit JSF: 


```
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().redirect("seite.xhtml")
```


----------



## DerFeivel (29. Okt 2012)

Du hast 2 verschiedene Web Apps, eine für Browser-Anfragen und eine für Mobile-Anfragen?

Wieso musst du das dann unterscheiden können? Die Mobile-Sachen referenzieren dann halt nur die neue Web-App.

Wenn die Mobile-Sachen auf die gleichen URLs zugreifen sollen wie die Browser-Anfragen, dann könntest du es über @RequestHeader("User-Agent") String userAgent versuchen.

In der Methode mit dem so annotierten Parameter könntest du dann WURFL zur Erkennung des Gerätes benutzen...


----------

